# ALL MUST KNOW THIS INFO



## ghost-reaper (Apr 24, 2010)

ok ok i just found out that the government is trying to "price" the net and that means that all of us will need to pay to come back to FurAffinity and any other non main stream sites. look at this video for more information
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2XPiqhN_Ns&annotation_id=annotation_967553&feature=iv
send to all that u know
FIGHT FOR INTERNET NUTRALITY WE CANT LET THIS HAPPEN


----------



## Aden (Apr 24, 2010)

Shut up.


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Go jump off a cliff


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2010)

Please use this forum to share links.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 24, 2010)

Spam


----------



## Tao (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm 12 and what is this


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 24, 2010)

The credibility of this video is only amplified by the annotations for viewers to meet hot girls through the internet.

Well played, OP.


----------



## Don (Apr 24, 2010)

Fail post tastes of fail.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 24, 2010)

Why is everybody bitching about this post? Even though it is in the wrong section, I know how Obama wants to have control of the internet so he can shut it off if he enacts martial law. Boo to you guys!


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Why is everybody bitching about this post? Even though it is in the wrong section, I know how Obama wants to have control of the internet so he can shut it off if he enacts martial law. Boo to you guys!


I saw ads about meeting girls, and all the related videos it seemed were about hot chicks so I left


----------



## Smelge (Apr 24, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Why is everybody bitching about this post? Even though it is in the wrong section, I know how Obama wants to have control of the internet so he can shut it off if he enacts martial law. Boo to you guys!



Did you know, Obama is also the antichrist, Muslim and runs the Illuminati?


----------



## Pawl (Apr 24, 2010)

Find a knife. Nail it to a wall. Run into it. kthxbai


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 24, 2010)

Moved because it was on the wrong board.  Closed because it's pointlessly old news even for the right board.


----------

